# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Hiya im new and i just thought i would post picks

## vince

I have been in the frog breeding malarkey for years and just today at the IHS show in Doncaster i bought myself my first ever lot of these 









any tips of helpfull info that will prove usefull in the time to come  :Frog Smile: 

oh and how do you breed them just out of curiosity

----------


## Paul Rust

*Welcome to Frog Forum. Very nice D.auratus.*

----------


## Skulldroog

Nice looking viv and frog. 

Congratulations.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Kurt

Nice _auratus_. As far as breeding, I don't know, haven't gone there, yet. Maybe John's _imitator_ article will help.

----------


## jclee

And great looking plants in those vivs to boot!

----------


## hammydhamster

welcome aboard mate, do you know if there are any show's down south. :Confused:

----------


## John Clare

Good luck with the dart frogs  :Smile: .  You picked a good starting species.

----------

